# Port abhören



## selim (24. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich will einen port abhören geht das in Java? Habe leider kein beispiel gefunden hierzu, eventuell könnt ihr mir ein TIP geben. Danke

Nachtrag: auch etwas über einen bestimmten port versenden, ist das auch möglich?


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2012)

Meinst du das im Sinne von "bereits existierenden Verbindungen lauschen", oder einfach auf einem bestimmten Port auf Verbindungen warten?


----------



## Kr0e (24. Jan 2012)

Nein mit Java kann man eigentlich nichts machen. Java ist eigentlcih ein riesen Fake und nur aus Spaß entstanden.












---- Sorry konnt mich nicht zurückhalten


----------



## selim (24. Jan 2012)

beides wäre sehr interessant für mich.


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2012)

Da kannst du einfach mal nach "java sniffer" für den 1. Fall oder "java serversocket" für den 2. Fall suchen, da findest du genügend Informationen im Netz.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2012)

Nein, so ohne weiteres geht das nicht.
Über Umwege kanns vielleicht irgendwie gehen, du lässt dein Programm auf Port x lauschen und lässt bspw. per Ethereal alle Pakete auf Port x weiterleiten.
Aber mit reinem Java kannst du nicht in irgend ne Verbindung "reinhängen".



> Nachtrag: auch etwas über einen bestimmten port versenden, ist das auch möglich?


Ja, dafür gibts Sockets?


----------



## Kr0e (24. Jan 2012)

Dann drück dich vlt. nächstes mal besser aus, war jetzt wirklcih doppeldeutig. Wenn es darum geht existierende Verbindungen abzuhorchen wirds mit Java in der Tat etwas aufwending.

Vlt hilft dir das:

http://verinec.sourceforge.net/students/SnifferPatrickAebischer.pdf


----------



## selim (24. Jan 2012)

Schuldigung für doppeldeutig!

Primär geht es um eine neuen Port der nicht genutzt wird zu nutzen.

lauchen wäre auch nicht schlecht gewessen aber ist kein muss.


----------



## EnHancEd[] (24. Jan 2012)

Ist mit Java nur schwer möglich.. für sowas gibt es C++. Was meinst du warum die ganzen Hacks in C++ programmiert sind?


----------



## HimBromBeere (24. Jan 2012)

> Was meinst du warum die ganzen Hacks in C++ programmiert sind?


Neben dem bereits erwähnten Grund auch deshalb, weil man die nicht dekompilieren können soll...


----------



## selim (24. Jan 2012)

:lol:

Ich will nicht hacken, ich will nur eine bestimmt atktion durch führen wenn wenn der mein porgramm auf einem bestimmt port eine meldung bekommen.

Kurze erklärung ich will über eine AS400 an einen Port etwas schicken damit daten geladen werden zu einem bestimmten zeit punkt <-- als hintergrund.


----------



## TheDarkRose (24. Jan 2012)

Wie jetzt schon ein paar mal erwähnt: Sockets


----------

